# Plumbers recommendation on pipe fittings



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Ripped out the old bathroom and need to move the plumbing as it was all crap anyway. Toilet always blocked and the en suite shower never drained properly. Who knew water would not run uphill?
Any how, thought it best to replace pipework and fittings on the 110mm pipework once disturbed as it is approx 14 years old is all boxed in out of sight.
Or am I being daft and ringseal fittings are for life and should just be reused?

Price difference is massive!!!

wavin osma do everything I need, other brands dont have the same selection. But for instance a wavin110mm 90 branch is approx £50 on the plumbcentre site but a flo plas one in screwfix/b&q is a third of the price. A local plumbers are cheaper again but theirs is own brand called CBP.

What would you use in your own house not just for a customer?
Am I getting quality, long lasting products or am I falling for marketing hype and they are all the same?


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey,

I'm not a plumber but a keen DIYer and done a few bathrooms and kitchens. 

You should only need 110mm on toilet waste, everything else I'd use 40mm, depending on distance and drop.

Solvent weld or push fit? (steer clear of compression fitting especially if they are concealed) Solvent weld smells nice  everything has to be clean before joining. I usually key the surfaces and then clean with meths (or IPA would probably do). Push fit seem to be for life and are easy to use if you remember to remove burrs from cut pipe. Also remember solvent weld and push fit are slightly different diameters!

Personally I would reuse 110mm fittings, but replace pipe and smaller fittings - chances are they are a bit gunked up (especially if they haven't drained properly) and it is generally easier and relatively cheap to replace.

It is worth bearing in mind that for some things in life size isn't everything. For example a small volume of water in a 50mm pipe spread out and drain slowly (leaving debris behind), but in a 32mm pipe would flow quicker washing stuff away. Having said that, the larger pipe might take longer to silt up.

I'd usually use screwfix for most things (they are reasonable competitive) or you could try someone like plumbase, bhl or plumbnation as well.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm not a plumber either but a friend is. When he done our heating, bathrooms and kitchen he used a local supplier. We have never had any issues with fittings. 

He also refused to use push fittings as most of the pipe work was hidden, iirc he said push fittings were only suitable for 10yrs then should be changed out. I don't know if this was just his view or the manufacturers view but we went with his advice and haven't used any.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

M4rkyMark, I see where you're coming from on push fit fittings for pressurized pipe work which are relatively new to the market - Although I tend to use Hep20 which have a very long guarantee. 

However push fit/ring seal for waste pipe has been around for yonks and there is very little pressure (none?) behind them so are pretty resiliant.


----------



## Sean15 (Jan 13, 2016)

m4rkymark said:


> I'm not a plumber either but a friend is. When he done our heating, bathrooms and kitchen he used a local supplier. We have never had any issues with fittings.
> 
> He also refused to use push fittings as most of the pipe work was hidden, iirc he said push fittings were only suitable for 10yrs then should be changed out. I don't know if this was just his view or the manufacturers view but we went with his advice and haven't used any.


push fit connectors have been around decades, they are only as good as the person fitting them, the problem is a lot of people dont know the correct procedure for fitting them. Old school plumbers swear by copper fittings and my own personal view is the new push fittings have done plumbers no favours as a competent person can use them now.


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd re use any of the soil pipe fittings you can, chamfer any cut pipes and pop a bit of lube on before pushing together you and buy this but fairy liquid will do
Personally I would go 15 and 22 mm copper with end feed fittings as a preference! you could use pre soldered if your not confident always clean and apply flux to joints, if you don't have a blow lamp, pipe slices etc push fit will be fine don't forget the pipe inserts! 

With the basin and bath wastes go solvent weld work out a nice fall on all the pipe work try it dry then pull it and glue up plenty of clips too!, I would never use push fit waste as I have had issues clearing blockages in the past by popping them apart out of sight not pretty later on!


----------

